# Transfer Case and Power Steering Blew Out



## murphy2 (Apr 25, 2005)

Our brand new Murano SE with only 6000 miles on it started leaking oil onto the garage floor. They diagnosed it as the high pressure power steering hose, which did not make us happy given the newness of the car. They ordered the part which took them a week to get in. We took it in for the repair only to have them call us later saying the entire transfer case was leaking at the junction with the engine! Needless to say this was met with less than enthusiasm. The whole thing must be replaced evidently!!!
Is this just the luck of the draw or is this known to happen in these vehicles? For $33,999 it should not be blowing out major components in 5 months should it?:wtf:


----------



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

sorry. I have an 09 LE and had my share of problems. Alloy wheels, sun roof, visors and the like. All covered under the warranty and the dealer was great! Then at 45k or so, the head gasket blew. Dealer fixed that as well and I decided to hold on to the vehicle and hope for the best. I thought I got the only lemon but it appears you got one too. At least its under warranty. Maybe one of the mechanics on this site will weigh in for ya.


----------



## McLMan (Aug 18, 2010)

We haven't had any "major" issues with our '09 LE but have had a host of minor problems:


Not long after taking delivery the car would "shimmy". Dealership ended up replacing the rotors as they were warped. The dealership said that sometimes rotors will warp during shipment from all the sitting around it does. (yeah right) My guess is someone got them hot and held their foot on the pedal during loading/unloading.
The sunroof sometimes makes a loud popping noise when opening/closing. Dealership can't find anything wrong.
Had the bottom radiator hose start leaking. Fixed under warranty.
The steering column would make a clicking noise when it was auto-adjusting. This issue was fixed by the dealership.

These issues were all in the first year (7500 miles). 2nd year no (new) issues. My wife loves the car. Me, I'm not so sure.


----------

